
Thanks for Ruining Another Game Forever, Computers - mhw
http://blog.codinghorror.com/thanks-for-ruining-another-game-forever-computers/
======
samwestdev
Another stupid article by Jeff Atwood

------
Gigamouse
The computers didn't ruin the games. The programmers of the computers did

